# My slightly redone 29g (56k warning)



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

What do you guys think of my layout. The back left will hopefully be ludwigia cuba if I can grow enough of it from the one stem I have. The Hygrophilia corymbosa agustifolia is only thier because I have no where to put it it. I would like your opinions and a suggestion for a mid to backround plant to go between the rock on the right and the Ludwigia in the back. I do Have 3 small stems of rotala macrandra v. narrow leaf that I could use but I dont know How that would look and I would have to trim it a lot. I now have quite a bit of glosso, ranunculus inundatus, and hydrocytle s. left over. I will prbably save it for my next tank even though I still have know clue what my new tank is going to look like.

Anubias nana Pick:









Front pic:


Java fern with black leaf:


One stem of Ludwigia sp. Cuba(I grew this from one melting stem that was cooked in the sun.):









TankI was trying to figure out how to use Photoshop and stumbled upon the remove color tool)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks good. I especially like the placement of the anubias around the rocks. I think a nice narrow leaf java fern right behind that rock mass to the back left would set things nicely as a background plant.

-John N.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the comments John. I was thinking about narrow leaf java fern as a possibility. I have seen some really cool things done with it. I am thinking maybe a short group of a green stem behind the rock on the left. Maybe Rotala sp. Green. Who knows. I dont want to get anything new until after Vacation. But thatnks for the advive.


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

I like the hardscape. I often fill my aquariums with hardscape though, maybe we could put some small rocks peaking up in the grass on the rightside?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I just redid this tank again. Its changed a few times since this thread started a year ago. I thought it would be interesting to update this since I haven't posted pictures of my 29g in quite a while. I changed the tank to a much lower maintenance low light set up. I put my time into my other two highlight stressful tanks.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Vast improvement Will!! Can you pm me about where you go the rocks though? I'm looking for something similar to take with me when I move 

Something about this layout really attracts me! No joke


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot turtlehead. 

I got these rocks from the side of the road. Some highway out in the middle of the desert in between Mojave and Bishop... 

My brother was driving the first time and I made the whole family stop so I could grab so rocks.  It was just a drive way for a far with rocks all over the place.

The second time was with my dad and brother, I was driving. I pulled us over right next to this huge pile of this rock. 

Its got iron in it, its volcanic, its very heavy, it will actually hold my mag float attached to it. I think its iron... I don't know why its mostly black even though it was out in the open...?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

lol dang lucky.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Gotta keep your eyes open. I picked up about 70lbs of rock off the side of the road on the two trips combined... I hope the state doesn't mind me clearing a little roadside debris.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Looks awesome slick. I wish i could so something like this with my 29g I have all the equipment i need pretty much.. except maybe better lighting. Sadly my 90g reef tank is holding me back from redoing my 29g planted tank for now. Ive always like the simple plants..moss..java fern..anubias. with the driftwood pieces..so inspiring. I bet my shrimps would love it in your tank! one question.. where do you find driftwood? its very hard finding nice pieces here or do you collect it yourself?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I got it from a fellow club member who collected it himself. Its manzanita wood.

I barely turn the light on for this tank. The plants could survive off the ambient light in my room because of the big windows I have. 

I wish I had started off with a low light tank. Its a lot easier.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That last photo is very smart. Love the thin wood breaking out of the tank. Well done!

What are the inhabitants?


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I really like your newest scape i think it's awesome.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I like it too, I'd love to do something like that with my 29 gallon. I have the chance to because we're in the process of buying a new house and I'll have to take the tanks down, but when I look at what I've invested already, I feel I can't go there, at least not yet.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

What a great change!!! I really enjoy this scape. I think some weeping moss on that branch that extends to the other island might add a more tropical feel to the tank. And, maybe some moss in between the rocks to smooth out the separations might be nice.
What kind of fauna live in your scape?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments. This really was easy to do. I can't imagine anyone not being able to handle the maintenance either. The only issue I had was waiting to have this much anubias and java fern to plant the tank decently. 

I have to thank my fellow club members for that. Paradise gave me the narrow leaf java fern. Engold gave me some anubias, and Mike gave me the crypts, Cassie gave me the weeping moss. The only plants I really bought for this tank where two small anubias nana a couple years ago and a tiny java fern plantlet over a year ago. This tank has just been slowly progressing for about a year, very slowly.

It took time but the inside of this tank cost me almost nothing. The 3 Apistogramma cost more than the plants and the hardscape, and the substrate.

It really is making me wish I had done something like this with my 60g tank... That tank requires my constant care. I don't know how amano and his crew make those huge iwagumis Its so hard to balance the light to get my glosso to grow but not have algae explosions... Also arranging a decent iwagumi can be very challenging. Especially getting all the rock necessary to make it look acceptable.

The two islands format has really attracted me in the past and this was my first time really trying to go that direction. 

ScottH you read my mind. The only reason more isn't covered is because I had the branches in there differently before and I put the weeping moss on where it was submerged before. I moved them around a little when i put them back in and removed one branch. Its much easier to get into this tank now.

I also have some moss in between some of the rocks. It just needs to grow in.


----------

